# Help: Shorewall Simple Traffic Shaping/Control

## solamour

I'm using a basic 2-interface setting in Shorewall to share an Internet connection among several machines.

```
Machine1 ------+

               |

Machine2 --- Switch --- Shorewall --- Internet

               |

Machine2 ------+
```

I'd like to throttle traffic from Machine1, so that its data transfer rate doesn't go over, say, 250 kbps.

Shorewall's "Simple Traffic Shaping/Control" (http://www.shorewall.net/simple_traffic_shaping.html) seems to the right feature to use, but it looks like I can either limit the transfer rate of an interface as a whole or put priority to a machine of certain IP. But I'm not sure how to put the limit on a machine of certain IP. I'd appreciate if someone can guide me to the right direction. Thank you.

__

sol

----------

## Hu

The Linux kernel can support this, but it is possible that Shorewall has no knobs you can use to access it.  You may need to invoke tc directly.

----------

